# Escapee from insane asylum



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

This fella will be my Escapee from Broadmoor Hospital for the Criminally Insane. He'll somehow be dangling from my roof; approx. 4' from the ground.










btw- he escaped thru these bars; will be hung from my upstairs dormer window. They'll be painted the same color as my other windows. 










What cha'll think?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Neat idea.

Kinda looks like bat boy's dad or mom... whichever...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh CC, I like him...I like him a lot!!! And I love the bars from whence he escaped....you are going to have the BEST 2013!!! I want to come trick or treating at your house!!! (need an extra set of hands?)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really great stuff!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And you just know someone driving by is going to see him dangling from the roof and call the police:googly:

The expression on his face cracks me up.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love him! Great job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a happy looking fellow. You can tell he'd be no problem at all if he came to your door. He looks strangely familiar. I do believe I saw him walking the halls when I was in the hospital last week.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  Y'all are hilarious!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks completely sane to me. :googly: He'll look great dangling from the bed sheet.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the window bars- that looks like a fun project. It's making the wheels in my head spin...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He looks great! Just happy to be free!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha, I like the idea, and great job so far!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love him! Great job on the window bars too!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it CC!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You're gonna have fun this year! Wonderful theme, and well supported by your terrific prop builds! Love it.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

He is to freaky CC, you are doing all this work and I cant believe its for 2013, I love everything so far


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

haha i love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much, everyone.  

sidenote: I'm glad I'm not setting up this year. I'm _still_ making razor wire and probably will be for another 2 months. lol Plus, I have 5 more windows to make. And a facade, a cage for hubby, etc....

Thanks, again.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, this is for next year? Your yard is going to be out of control!!! I love your escapee, he seems so happy to be on the outside, but his twisted expression is just a touch unnerving...lol!! Great job!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This guy is great! Your finished haunt is going to be stellar.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, nice work.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

CreepyCathy,

_"I'm still making razor wire and probably will be for another 2 months. lol Plus, I have 5 more windows to make. And a facade, a cage for hubby, etc...."_

And aging all your window bars. 

Rich

P.S. The escapee looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much, everyone. 

@ GhoulishCop-


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahha! This looks fantastic! I love his expression!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yahoo new props from you.I love it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

As soon as I got done talking to you, I had to go check this guy out. WOW... LOVE HIM!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank y'all very much.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Your place will look great next year.


----------

